
Whither the Software Artist? - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2018/10/whither-the-software-artist-or-how-trip-hawkins-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-consoles/
======
hnzix
The most emotionally intense moment I've ever experienced in a video game (and
I've played a lot of video games) was crossing the border into Mexico in Red
Dead Revolver. The hairs on my arms stood on end. The YouTube clip [0] doesn't
do it justice because it misses the context and buildup. Just magic.

That and docking with a spacestation in Elite to the Blue Danube waltz.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUXGW6sWYDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUXGW6sWYDY)

~~~
runevault
I never played Red Dead, but my most memorable video game moment I think was
the end of Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons. I can't say more w/o spoiling it but
the way it mixed game and narrative was inspiring.

~~~
bitwize
That game is amazing and was developed by Starbreeze Studios (the demogroup
formerly known as Triton). The legendary Gustaf Grefberg did the music!

